# Eagle Hydraulic Lift Gate



## Old Heep (Sep 23, 2008)

I have an Eagle Hydraulic lift gate for sale. It was on the back of a Chevy 3/4 ton pick-up.

It is less than a year old, everything there including power cable and mounts for truck bed.

If interested, give me a call. Thanks for the interest.

Steve
(269) 986 - 9953


----------



## Old Heep (Sep 23, 2008)

*Eagle Lift Gate*

Will trade for a smaller snow plow also like a 6 1/2 ft to a 7 ft. if anyone is interested.

Thanks (269) 986 - 9953.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

How much you want? Will it able fit 89 F150? 

Do you have pic of that?


----------



## Old Heep (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm asking $600 obo, if you want, call me at (269) 986 - 9953 or shoot me your e-mail address and I'll send you some pics, it has both mounting brackets for the truck bed and then attaches to the back of the frame when you remove your back bumper. thanks let me know. Steve


----------

